# 20H vertical conversion



## Guest (Mar 5, 2004)

Being the picky person I am, I just had to do more work on this vivarium. What was bothering me the most was that the bottom front looked boring and lacking. Well, I dug around for some scarp components and found a piece of ghostwood that was used in another setup a while back but took a back seat to some nicer pieces. I used the same moss to cover this piece of ghostwood and moved the guzmania to the floor, at the base of the wood. I think I finally have it where I want it. I'm considering throwing in some oxalis 'silver & gold' and a jewel orchid to finish it off with some nice flowring plants. I have posted pics of 'before and after' below. What do you all think?

-Bill J
p.s. sorry the images are so large. 

Before:









After:


----------



## john_159 (Feb 18, 2004)

EITHER OR but i like the after


----------



## Guest (Mar 5, 2004)

Hey Bill. I don't think the moss on the floor is getting enough light to last in the after picture. I do like the new piece of wood however,


----------



## Guest (Mar 5, 2004)

*i considered that as well*

Ive had this moss grow in lower ligth that it is getting now....it just tends to grow tall. Right now, the tank is resting on the bottom shelf of my rack under a dual bulb shoplight. This tank will be standalone once I get a stand together and the powercompact hood going. If the moss on the bottom dies, no boggie, plenty more where it came from.

-Bill J.


----------



## Guest (Mar 5, 2004)

Very nice Bill. The wood adds a nice transition to the background.


----------



## RSines (Feb 15, 2004)

Bill,
It looks great. Can you give me some details on how you planted the terra cotta pots in the background? Did you line them with sphagnum, or just dirt or what?

I have a similar set up but I am worried the water drains into the foam background. 

-Richard


----------



## Guest (Mar 5, 2004)

*pots*

Richard,

They are plastic pots actually.  Yes, I basically lined them with sphagnum moss and planed the plants dorectly into them and filled in the remaining space with more sphagnum moss. The lemon button fern that went in the pot under the cypress wood(top right), didn't like this transition at first as most of the fronds died off. A few of the fronds remain and the whole plant seems to be slowly recovering. I'm considering replacing it with ressurection or similar epiphetic fern. 

-Bill J.


----------



## kyle1745 (Feb 15, 2004)

Very nice Bill, it just keeps getting better. I just got the glass in for 4 more of my custom tanks, just a matter of time to work on them now.


----------



## jbeetle (Feb 8, 2004)

*great tank*

This tank is great (before and after). I have had problems with lemon button fern the one time I tried to use it. It did the same thing yours is doing, but never came back  . Oh well, guess I will just have to put together a new tank and try again lol. I was wondering what type of brom the one with white stripes is (in the top of the tank)? Once agian, thats a very nice tank.


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2004)

*bromeliad*

Thanks for the comments! That bromeliad is a N. mosquito which I purchased from Ken Davenport not long ago. It's a great brom and one of my favs!

-Bill J.


----------

